
Ask HN: Anyone using Python's static typing in a large project? - matanrubin
I&#x27;ve read quite a lot about mypy and optional static typing in Python, and was wondering if there are any large and successful projects that use it?
If you&#x27;re currently using it, I&#x27;d love to hear some impressions.
======
ilevkivskyi
Dropbox and Instagram use mypy/typing actively. Also among open-source:
[https://github.com/home-assistant/home-assistant](https://github.com/home-
assistant/home-assistant)
[https://github.com/mitmproxy/mitmproxy](https://github.com/mitmproxy/mitmproxy)
[https://github.com/sphinx-doc/sphinx](https://github.com/sphinx-doc/sphinx)

I would say the opposite, it is not very useful for small projects.

------
bulatb
Zulip's post on their experience with mypy got some discussion last year.

221 comments:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12703008](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12703008)

Blog post: [http://blog.zulip.org/2016/10/13/static-types-in-python-
oh-m...](http://blog.zulip.org/2016/10/13/static-types-in-python-oh-mypy/)

~~~
matanrubin
Yes, I'm familiar with their post, and it's great that their server code is
available on Github [1]. Was hoping to find more projects using it.

[1]
[https://forms.mvs.co.il/formally/LoginDocSign.aspx?ID=4491b7...](https://forms.mvs.co.il/formally/LoginDocSign.aspx?ID=4491b7a6-874a-4c82-835b-e9ddadd9e148)

------
joshuamorton
Google internally uses pytype, which is similar to mypy, and while not
globally used, is used on across a large number of files.

